# Review courses?



## denver1000 PE (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello - I would like to know what review courses offer opposed to studying from textbooks alone. I am on the fence about whether to sign up for a fast track course.

PS. I plan on taking the MD pm session.


----------



## buffalo (Jun 8, 2015)

Review courses offer guidance. They layout a plan and encourage you to do the work. You'll know right away where you stand, week to week. If you don't understand a concept being reviewed, then you can immediately spend more time in that weaker topic or ask questions. The amount of material to cover can be daunting and a review course helped me better utilize my time; time which there is only a finite amount. I also found the support forums for live and online courses to be helpful. It didn't feel like I was working alone.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks buffalo.


----------



## PPI (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi There,

Check out PPI's review courses for the FE, PE, and SE Exams.

PPI's review courses also come with a guarantee policy.

Here's a link to the review course demo video, http://ppi2pass.com/course-sample.


----------



## JHW 3d (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Denver1000 did you decide to take a review course or go it alone? I was on the fence but decided against it (so far!) and hopefully won't regret it. Although at least initially it's nicer to have that cash in my pocket!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi JHW3 I decided to go the self-study route as well. So far so good for me too. Good luck!


----------

